# INFP vs. INFJ - CAUGHT ON FILM!!



## TuesdaysChild (Jan 11, 2014)

Humor. Bring it.


----------



## RunForCover07 (Apr 9, 2013)

Yep. Looks about right.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

LOL!!! Omg <33333

From a psychological standpoint, though, if I were that INFP I'd be pissed and just walk away or finally keep my mouth shut. xD


----------



## TuesdaysChild (Jan 11, 2014)

pinkmatter said:


> LOL!!! Omg <33333
> 
> From a psychological standpoint, though, if I were that INFP I'd be pissed and just walk away or finally keep my mouth shut. xD


LOL why? INFJs are just as harmless as INFPs, as you can see from the video. They can't even actually kick each other. And the content of the discussion (ba ba ba ba ba ba ba ba) is about as useful as having a discussion with tree bark 

Obviously, the INFP is the one wearing _only one sock_ while the INFJ is the one who eventually turns to the others for Fe approval like, "AmIright?"

(Disclaimer: Don't come after me fellow INFPs/INFJs. All in good fun!!)


----------



## RunForCover07 (Apr 9, 2013)

It oddly makes me miss my INFP ex. This was most likely us trying to cook dinner together...LOL


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

AlliG said:


> LOL why? INFJs are just as harmless as INFPs, as you can see from the video. They can't even actually kick each other. And the content of the discussion (ba ba ba ba ba ba ba ba) is about as useful as having a discussion with tree bark
> 
> Obviously, the INFP is the one wearing _only one sock_ while the INFJ is the one who eventually turns to the others for Fe approval like, "AmIright?"
> 
> (Disclaimer: Don't come after me fellow INFPs/INFJs. All in good fun!!)


For the record, it's not obvious to everyone, because I thought it was the other way around. xD And I'm not trying to come after you just so you know - just correcting you because you said it's automatically obvious when it's not. 

I thought the one you claim is INFJ was INFP because, in my eyes, they were sharing their ideas (Ne-Fi) feeling the other one was listening (Ni-Fe.) I feel like having Fi makes me more likely to try and confide in others than Fe would, which is what I thought 2-socks was doing. I think Fe makes a person more open to listening to other peoples' feelings whilst often not expressing their own (Ti.) But I realize I could be wrong and see where you're coming from - do you maybe think 2-socks was looking for verification to make sure others were feeling the same? I didn't see that. I saw him just trying to be heard. If you wish, I'm open to discussing this - this is just my perception of things.

That's often been my relationship with INFJs and a lot of INFJs take the occupation of therapists - but I would eventually walk away and keep my mouth shut because I would get tired of them not responding more or even trying to help by giving advice when I'm only trying to talk about how something makes me feel, enabling me to sort things out by myself.


----------



## TuesdaysChild (Jan 11, 2014)

pinkmatter said:


> For the record, it's not obvious to everyone, because I thought it was the other way around. xD And I'm not trying to come after you just so you know - just correcting you because you said it's automatically obvious when it's not.
> 
> I thought the one you claim is INFJ was INFP because, in my eyes, they were sharing their ideas (Ne-Fi) feeling the other one was listening (Ni-Fe.) I feel like having Fi makes me more likely to try and confide in others than Fe would, which is what I thought 2-socks was doing. I think Fe makes a person more open to listening to other peoples' feelings whilst often not expressing their own (Ti.) But I realize I could be wrong and see where you're coming from - do you maybe think 2-socks was looking for verification to make sure others were feeling the same? I didn't see that. I saw him just trying to be heard. If you wish, I'm open to discussing this - this is just my perception of things.
> 
> That's often been my relationship with INFJs and a lot of INFJs take the occupation of therapists - but I would eventually walk away and keep my mouth shut because I would get tired of them not responding more or even trying to help by giving advice when I'm only trying to talk about how something makes me feel, enabling me to sort things out by myself.


Haha, yeah, I didn't really put that much thought into it. I was more like "one sock.... *snickering*.... perceiver!!!"


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

AlliG said:


> Haha, yeah, I didn't really put that much thought into it. I was more like "one sock.... *snickering*.... perceiver!!!"


LOL touche (always joking xD though...may or may not have one sock on ;] )


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

Lol, I saw the one sock baby as the INFP too while the other one is the INFJ directing the conversation and passionately rambling on and asking questions. The INFP is the happy giggly one that starts to eventually get bored and wants to climb the refrigerator  This was adorable


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

:laughing:

Thaz pretty funny!


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

I don't particularly love kids but that was the most adorable thing ever! I wonder what they are talking about, they seem to be on the same page lol.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

pinkmatter said:


> For the record, it's not obvious to everyone, because I thought it was the other way around. xD And I'm not trying to come after you just so you know - just correcting you because you said it's automatically obvious when it's not.
> 
> I thought the one you claim is INFJ was INFP because, in my eyes, they were sharing their ideas (Ne-Fi) feeling the other one was listening (Ni-Fe.) I feel like having Fi makes me more likely to try and confide in others than Fe would, which is what I thought 2-socks was doing. I think Fe makes a person more open to listening to other peoples' feelings whilst often not expressing their own (Ti.) But I realize I could be wrong and see where you're coming from - do you maybe think 2-socks was looking for verification to make sure others were feeling the same? I didn't see that. I saw him just trying to be heard. If you wish, I'm open to discussing this - this is just my perception of things.
> 
> That's often been my relationship with INFJs and a lot of INFJs take the occupation of therapists - but I would eventually walk away and keep my mouth shut because I would get tired of them not responding more or even trying to help by giving advice when I'm only trying to talk about how something makes me feel, enabling me to sort things out by myself.


Being a good listener and using empathic thinking is far more connected to Introverted Feeling. 
In my experience, INFJs love to "advise" others but aren't very open to other perspectives. Both Ni and Ti are associated with poor listening - tuning people out or jumping to a conclusion before someone has finished. 

Anyway, the one sock baby seems more INFP, just due to his individual fashion statement .


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

AlliG said:


> Humor. Bring it.


I'm Goo... such adorableness.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

OrangeAppled said:


> Being a good listener and using empathic thinking is far more connected to Introverted Feeling.
> In my experience, INFJs love to "advise" others but aren't very open to other perspectives. Both Ni and Ti are associated with poor listening - tuning people out or jumping to a conclusion before someone has finished.
> 
> Anyway, the one sock baby seems more INFP, just due to his individual fashion statement .


I respect your view but simply can't buy into that when that's been my experience with several INFJs '_' I will say I'm not entirely sure if they're actually UNDERSTANDING what they're hearing - probably not. But they'll often keep quiet nonetheless while I speak. And I know I'm probably not the best listener, just because I can't constantly just listen to someone talk. I think it's my Fi which prompts me to discuss my own feelings as well and not keep it impersonal. I can RELATE to them and I doubt that's what the one I think is an INFJ was doing.


----------



## solitaris (Apr 22, 2014)

This...is soooooooo cuuuuuuuuute!! *squees like like a little girl*

The INFP was like: Who needs another pair of sock? I'm going up the fridge and....mama! XD


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

pinkmatter said:


> I respect your view but simply can't buy into that when that's been my experience with several INFJs '_' I will say I'm not entirely sure if they're actually UNDERSTANDING what they're hearing - probably not. But they'll often keep quiet nonetheless while I speak. And I know I'm probably not the best listener, just because I can't constantly just listen to someone talk. I think it's my Fi which prompts me to discuss my own feelings as well and not keep it impersonal. I can RELATE to them and I doubt that's what the one I think is an INFJ was doing.


It's not just "my view", but written into the very definitions of the types & shown via brain scans done in an experiment (Dario Nardi's book).


----------



## clairdelunatic (Mar 20, 2013)

Their hand gestures kind of remind me of Sims 1 interactions. 

lol - One of my dogs is barking at this video. 

He does this when my INFJ friend and I are talking sometimes, too.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

OrangeAppled said:


> It's not just "my view", but written into the very definitions of the types & shown via brain scans done in an experiment (Dario Nardi's book).


Fine - your view and other peoples views. What you've read and what I've experienced appear to be different, then. Because it also makes sense to me why this would be true. I'm not really looking to debate this with someone but if that's the goal, than I'd like for my opinions to be understood as well before they're simply written off and replaced with someone ELSE'S observations. It doesn't merely get rid of the fact that I've experienced differently, for different reasons.


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

AlliG said:


> Humor. Bring it.


You know, @AlliG, I just *shudder* to think what a similar video of INTJ vs. INTP baby would show. :angry:
(For the INTJ, I'm thinking Baby Face Finster from Bugs Bunny's _Baby Buggy Bunny_ (pint-size bank robber, but I can't find a working link), ...but I have no idea for the INTP.)

Any takers / help / suggestions?


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

pinkmatter said:


> Fine - your view and other peoples views. What you've read and what I've experienced appear to be different, then. Because it also makes sense to me why this would be true. I'm not really looking to debate this with someone but if that's the goal, than I'd like for my opinions to be understood as well before they're simply written off and replaced with someone ELSE'S observations. It doesn't merely get rid of the fact that I've experienced differently, for different reasons.


I didn't write you off at any point; I simply offered a different interpretation in response. You're the one getting mad & who "can't buy into" another view because it doesn't fit your experience. I'm not threatened by disagreement.

You can arbitrarily create type definitions if you want based on your experience, but it negates the whole point of a shared system with vocabulary meant to signify generally agreed upon, specific definitions. "INFJ" or "INFP" lose significance when they start to mean whatever each person wants them to mean. In referencing the books & authors which shaped & are shaping these definitions, I'm not dismissing your experience as a whole. I'm trying to show how it doesn't align with the definitions & is sketchy to use as criteria for typing others, and this is important to understanding & using typology.


----------



## TuesdaysChild (Jan 11, 2014)

Decided I didn't like this video after all...


----------



## TuesdaysChild (Jan 11, 2014)

@g_w here's another one. I think Murdock is the INTP and the sheriff is the INTJ...


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Lol I liked watching their bellies go from super fat to sucked in/flexed.


----------



## TheOverobserver (Jun 18, 2014)

The one laughing the most is defiantly intj.


----------



## Jinply (Aug 6, 2013)

OrangeAppled said:


> Being a good listener and using empathic thinking is far more connected to Introverted Feeling.
> In my experience, INFJs love to "advise" others but aren't very open to other perspectives. Both Ni and Ti are associated with poor listening - tuning people out or jumping to a conclusion before someone has finished.
> 
> Anyway, the one sock baby seems more INFP, just due to his individual fashion statement .


I've never even heard such a thing about Ni and Ti? And...that's not my understanding of Fi at all. What is "empathic thinking" anyway? Are you referring to cognitive empathy? You do realize that's not true empathy, yes? Narcissists can cognitively empathize with people, but they tend to not have what is known as "real" empathy, aka the ability to feel what another person is feeling.

I notice you've been very harsh to INFJs in a lot of threads, and what you perceive as being INFJ "traits" are really not. Alas, you're entitled to your opinion. Just like others are entitled to their opinion when they say that INFPs are overly sensitive drama queens wearing their (selfish) emotions on their sleeves. Of course, I don't personally believe in that, but I hope you can see how dangerous typist generalizations can be.


----------



## epicenter (Jan 8, 2014)

I have issues with Fi because I don't always understand it-you could be an INFP or and ISTJ...I start to think I get it, then I realize I didn't even scratch the surface. Ask my family what they think of my Fe...you're gonna get an earful. They miss the point entirely, though. None of them have Fe. You can 'get' it, you maybe even use it, but until we get some maturity under our belts we won't even scratch the surface. I'm 35 this year. I know to some of you that's old. Some of you are probably wishing to have your 35 year old self back. Point being I feel like I've lived three lives because of a lot of trauma over the years. Deal is, I want to go out of this world loving people the best I can regardless of 'functions' or whatever they call them 100 years from now regardless of what life had in store for me. If I say I can't love people based on what they are or aren't, that's not love.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Quorina said:


> I've never even heard such a thing about Ni and Ti?


See Dario Nardi, as well as Jung & Van Der Hoop. Most definitions of Ni & Ti at least heavily _imply_ this also.



> And...that's not my understanding of Fi at all. What is "empathic thinking" anyway? Are you referring to cognitive empathy? You do realize that's not true empathy, yes? Narcissists can cognitively empathize with people, but they tend to not have what is known as "real" empathy, aka the ability to feel what another person is feeling.


See Dario Nardi again. He shows general connections between thought patterns & brain regions with certain types & functions.
There's not a clear line between cognition & emotion though. This is not a matter of mere intellectual understanding, nor necessarily just emotional reaction (which often is more sympathetic or reactionary than truly empathetic either). It includes BOTH.

The point is not that INFJs or other types don't empathize (and all NFs seemed to show more empathic thinking than other types) - it's about manners of thinking which enhance it, leading to a deeper grasp of the other person's condition. A flaw with ENFPs especially is over-empathizing - too "understanding" & not able to separate themselves enough from that understanding to make vital moral judgments on others. 



> I notice you've been very harsh to INFJs in a lot of threads, and what you perceive as being INFJ "traits" are really not. Alas, you're entitled to your opinion. Just like others are entitled to their opinion when they say that INFPs are overly sensitive drama queens wearing their (selfish) emotions on their sleeves. Of course, I don't personally believe in that, but I hope you can see how dangerous typist generalizations can be.


I can make a supported argument that these traits are associated with the type with quotes from very definitions of the functions & the INFJ type, both in foundational writings to this typology system & in newer schools of thought. IMO, Jung & Van Der Hoop present a more honest description of Ni in particular, not like some of the aggrandizing INFJ profiles out there (especially online).

The "everything is an opinion" argument is a cop out. Your statement largely contradicts the very definitions of introverted feeling (namely, that the type is not readily identifiable as a Feeling type at all, not emotionally expressive), which makes it much more of an opinion about INFPs than my statements about INFJs. 

I also don't make any more negative criticisms about INFJs than I do with other types. INFJs are just the most sensitive to criticism & more used to having their butts kissed in forums like these. I feel my comments bring a much needed balance, especially when it comes to using to type for self-growth & fostering better communication/interactions with others. If common INFJ flaws stay glossed over so heavily, then type serves nothing than to be some ego-boosting badge.


----------



## Kyuubixcel (Feb 12, 2014)

The INFJ vs. INFP video was funny at first, I even laughed. But then the rain poured in to hide the tears, guilt, and pain between the two..but i still see it. 
*tears* Say sorry damn it!!


----------



## pronetowander (Jun 21, 2014)

Absolutely adorable


----------



## Ametcitra (Nov 1, 2013)

I always think that the two-sock-baby is trying to explain the importance of actually having two socks xD


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

Ametcitra said:


> I always think that the two-sock-baby is trying to explain the importance of actually having two socks xD


...and the INFP baby is like haha you are silly "who cares about socks, I'm going to climb this cold food box"


----------



## TuesdaysChild (Jan 11, 2014)

I just like the fact that we've named them "two-socks" and "one-sock". Makes me think of old gangster nicknames like Franky Four Fingers or One-Eyed Jack XD


----------



## kwall1989 (May 4, 2014)

That's so cute, oh my goodness...


----------



## jackitty (Jul 28, 2013)

I feel there is some truth to Ni-Fe not leading to the most careful listening. I often find myself zoning out of conversations even while I appear to be following along, I just cannot help it. But in terms of how empathizing with others' emotions, the sense of feeling another person's distress comes so instantaneously that I think Fe is at least on par with Fi regarding the ability to truly feel others' emotions.

I find those babies unsettling for some reason. Must be their lack of hair and their skin tones, IDK..


----------



## TuesdaysChild (Jan 11, 2014)

jackitty said:


> But in terms of how empathizing with others' emotions, the sense of feeling another person's distress comes so instantaneously that I think Fe is at least on par with Fi regarding the ability to truly feel others' emotions.


I've always considered the idea that Fe and Fi come to the same destination through different avenues. Fi empathizes by replacing the subject with the self thus taking a personal ownership of the situation as if it were their own while Fe empathizes by losing the self to the subject thus sharing the ownership of the situation as if they were a part of it.

I've heard Fe comment that by doing that, Fi "devalues" the subject, but I've never experienced this to be the case, at least not personally. My level of placing my own emotion into another person's situation matches that of which they are displaying, both openly and subtly. I can certainly tune in to the level of, say, distress that someone is having and fill myself with that level of emotion. Some people take things in better stride than others, and if that's the case, I don't project despair onto them if it's not valid. One only has to watch news coverage of a natural disaster or other event to see that some people simply soldier on while others are paralyzed with distraught. The former, I know that they are weathering a very difficult time and are all too probably daunted by the task ahead, but I can fully understand and appreciate their level of fortitude and I find myself in admiration of them that in some cases even outweighs my sympathies. And the latter, well, I just plain feel terrible for them... to an extent because, let's face it, some people are just melodramatic and their outward expression isn't even aligned with what they're feeling on the inside, but is instead a fabrication caused by some internal need for sympathy and attention that isn't always warranted by the circumstance, though I do believe they themselves are generally convinced of the enormity of it, with the exception of con artists.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

AlliG said:


> I've always considered the idea that Fe and Fi come to the same destination through different avenues. Fi empathizes by replacing the subject with the self thus taking a personal ownership of the situation as if it were their own while Fe empathizes by losing the self to the subject thus sharing the ownership of the situation as if they were a part of it.
> 
> I've heard Fe comment that by doing that, Fi "devalues" the subject, but I've never experienced this to be the case, at least not personally. My level of placing my own emotion into another person's situation matches that of which they are displaying, both openly and subtly. I can certainly tune in to the level of, say, distress that someone is having and fill myself with that level of emotion. Some people take things in better stride than others, and if that's the case, I don't project despair onto them if it's not valid. One only has to watch news coverage of a natural disaster or other event to see that some people simply soldier on while others are paralyzed with distraught. The former, I know that they are weathering a very difficult time and are all too probably daunted by the task ahead, but I can fully understand and appreciate their level of fortitude and I find myself in admiration of them that in some cases even outweighs my sympathies. And the latter, well, I just plain feel terrible for them... to an extent because, let's face it, some people are just melodramatic and their outward expression isn't even aligned with what they're feeling on the inside, but is instead a fabrication caused by some internal need for sympathy and attention that isn't always warranted by the circumstance, though I do believe they themselves are generally convinced of the enormity of it, with the exception of con artists.


Awesome explanation!


----------

